# We Will Be Open Through December



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Hi All

Just letting you know that we will not be closing during December with the exception of the 24th - 26th. We will be taking orders on these days however they will only be processed on the 27th as we will be away for those 3 days.

We hope you all have a safe and wonderful festive season!!!

Regards
VK


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

Same to you peeps VK. Thanks for catering for us vapers, even through the holiday period.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (26/11/13)

Its only a pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------

